
Twitch streamers are getting blindsided by years-old copyright notices - Lazare
https://www.theverge.com/21284287/twitch-dmca-copyright-takedowns-clips-controversy-broken-system
======
Lazare
Yet another example in the endless story of "how we approach copyright is
deeply broken".

